# Weekly competition 2008-03



## AvGalen (Jan 16, 2008)

*2x2x2*
*1. *D' L D B D2 L F2 D L' F' U F2 D2 L2 F R' U2 L B2 D' L' D2 L' F' R2
*2. *D' L D2 B D R2 B2 L B2 R D' L U2 F2 U L2 B' L2 F D2 F U B U R
*3. *F L' U F' L' B U' B L B' U' F2 R' D' B L B' L2 U F U2 L B' D2 F2
*4. *U' L2 D' L D' R2 U' L' B2 U' R2 U L U B L2 D2 F2 R' B L' F L D R'
*5. *L' F U F2 D' L2 D R' D2 R U2 F' L' F R F' D' F L2 D' B U B2 D2 B2

*3x3x3*
*1. *R' B U' F D R2 D' R2 B' F2 D2 U R D' U F' L' R' D2 B D L2 R2 B' F
*2. *U L2 D' L' D' L R2 F2 U B L R F D B2 F D' U2 B2 L B F D2 U F'
*3. *R B F2 R F L2 R2 U L' R' B U R2 U L' F2 D' U2 B' F' L2 B' D B2 L
*4. *B F' R B' D2 F2 L2 D R' D' R D2 L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' U B' D L R2 B2 F2
*5. *B2 U' B2 U2 R2 U2 L' R B2 F' L R' D U' L' R D2 L2 R' B' F' D U F2 U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *r' R u' B2 u2 U' L r' R u B' L r' R2 D u' U2 R D u2 B2 F2 u2 U L r B2 r D u2 U' B' L' R2 u' B' F2 r R u2
*2. *r D' u2 U' B f' u' L D u' L' u r2 f2 u' r f2 r u U2 r' f2 u' f' F2 L' D' u f2 L2 B' F2 r2 U R F' L R2 U2 R2
*3. *u' U' r F' L r2 R' F' L' r' R B D2 u U r' U' L f' F' r2 R2 f F2 r' R U R' u r' B u F2 L' r' D u' U' B2 D'
*4. *L2 r2 R' f2 D' f L U B2 f2 F2 U r' F2 D2 L D u' U F L2 r R D U2 f F' D2 u2 U2 F' L r' R B f F R B2 F2
*5. *U' L r2 R D' B' f' r2 F2 r' F2 D F2 L r B f L r2 B2 D2 B' f2 F' D' u' L' f' U f U2 B' f2 F' D' L' r' R2 F L'

*5x5x5*
*1. *D2 d' u2 U f2 u B' L l R' B b' r' f D' d' R2 d' B2 b2 d L2 B L' l' d b f F L r d' r' B' d' L2 f F R u2 r R u l2 d' B' u' U2 F2 l U' R u' L2 l' b f' l2 F U'
*2. *B b' L2 l' r' B U' R' D' F2 D f2 d' R2 B2 u2 l D l u U' L' f2 U F' L' l' r2 R2 U' b l' d' u R' F2 U l B F2 D' u B F2 d2 U2 B' L2 f' R2 B2 l2 u L2 D2 d u2 U' b' L2
*3. *r2 F D l2 r' u' b' f F2 U2 b' F2 r' R D2 f2 R2 B' b2 l f' d' U L' D2 d' u U' l B' F2 U R' B2 r' R u f2 d U' f U2 B2 D' F U2 b F U2 r B' u' U2 r' B2 f R u' B2 F
*4. *l' u r' D2 r' B' L2 R2 D' d2 r' b F' D' b' F' D2 R' D2 d' u U' f2 F U2 B L l r R' B b2 R2 u2 L2 r B' U2 b' F' l r2 R2 B2 b2 f' d' F d' r' D' d U' L' R' D2 d f L b2
*5. *F' U' l' R' b d R2 u2 B' d' L2 r2 D d2 r2 b2 L2 B' F' r' F R' B d2 R2 d B' L2 R D' u U2 f U2 f' d' B2 b u l2 f' U B' D2 b2 F2 L l2 r R2 b F2 r' D2 B f L2 l' F2 D

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 B2 D2 R D2 F' U B R2 U L2 B2 U' F U L U2 F L2 B' U B2 L D' F2
*2. *L2 U' B' D2 B' D L D2 B' D2 B' L2 D2 F L B' R U2 R2 D2 L U2 F2 D L'
*3. *F' L F' L2 F' U' F' U2 F U' L2 F R' F' D' F2 D' R2 B' L B2 L' U' B2 L'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' D2 F' D U B L2 R2 B' F2 D2 U' F U' B2 D' R' D' R2 B2 R2 F2 R' F' R2
*2. *L2 R2 D' L' U2 F' R' U2 L2 B2 F L D' U F' L R2 B2 U' L2 R B2 D U2 B
*3. *R' B F2 L R U' L' R B2 F' L R B2 U2 R' F2 L2 F2 R B' L' B F' L' F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *r' R f' u' f2 u F' U F2 R' f2 r2 B2 f2 F u f u2 L B2 u f U2 F U R2 D2 f2 R2 B' F L R2 u R2 D U' B f F2
*2. *D2 f' r' D2 u U L r R2 f2 R' B R' U' r2 f' r' R2 u r' u U' R D2 f L2 R2 B2 R2 D2 u B2 L2 R2 F D2 u' U' f2 u2
*3. *L r' B2 f F2 L2 r R' D L2 u2 B' L' r' R2 D2 u U2 f F2 D2 u U B2 D' L2 R' D2 B' u2 r' B f' F2 L' r' R' U2 R f

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *l2 d' u2 U2 L B u l' d f' R' D2 d u' B D2 b2 D b' f F L' l2 r' R' B l' F d2 f d2 b' L' l2 b' L2 f' D' L' b f' D2 R2 U2 r2 R D2 B' u2 f' D2 U' b l R2 U2 B D' d F'
*2. *f2 F2 u2 r R d R2 u2 l' r' R D u U r' B' F U2 b2 F' U2 f2 F2 l d2 u2 U2 f F U R D' B' b2 D' B U L2 d R2 d2 U r f F' u' B b' F' R2 f D2 d u U2 f u' r2 F u'
*3. *F2 d B' b' f2 F l2 F' d R d2 r d2 B' b L d u F R D' r d2 r2 f R2 u r' U2 f' r R B' U l f' d U R U f2 L' l' r' f' F r2 f' R' f' D2 f d2 L2 l2 R D2 u2 b2 r2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R' B' U2 B F L2 R B F L D2 U' R2 B' F' U B2 F2 U B F D2 U2 L' R'
*2. *L' R' D L R' F U' L R2 F D U B' F2 L' R' F' D2 B F L2 R U' R U
*3. *B L' R D' U' L' B' L2 U F L' R D' R' B2 R' B F' D L R D B2 U F2
*4. *F2 R D2 U2 B L F2 D2 U2 B' R B2 L R B F' R2 F2 L' B' F2 D' F' D U2
*5. *F2 R2 D R2 U' R D' B2 F' L D F' D' F2 U2 F' L' F2 L2 B' L2 R D U' R2
*6. *B' F2 L2 D U R B2 F2 R' B F2 D' U' R2 B2 F R' D U B F2 L2 U' B' R'
*7. *L' R F D' L2 R' D2 U' B' R U2 R' F2 U' B' F' D2 L D U L D U B' R
*8. *L B F2 L2 B' L R2 U B L' R2 D2 U' B' F2 L' R B2 D U' B2 F' D2 B2 F'
*9. *U R' D' U' L2 R' D' B2 F' D' R' U' B F' U B' D' F' D' B F2 D2 U2 B' D'
*10. *D U' L R2 D' U' B F2 D U2 L U' F' D2 U' F' D' U B F2 D2 R D L2 D2
*11. *U' B F L' U L2 R' B2 R' B' L2 R B2 F R D B' F' L2 R2 D2 U B2 F L2
*12. *D' U2 L' B' D' F U2 R D' F2 L' R2 B2 D U B2 L R B' R' U' R2 D U F2
*13. *F2 L2 B' D U R' D2 F D U B2 L2 B2 F' L' R' D' B D B' D2 R B L2 U'
*14. *D2 U' B2 U R2 B D U2 L U B' D U2 F' L2 R' U L' D' L' B2 L2 R D2 R'
*15. *L' R B F2 U' F' D2 U B' L F2 D L' F' U2 L R D2 U' L' D U F D2 F2
*16. *F R2 B' F2 U B2 F' D U' L2 R' D2 B' F' L R2 U' L R2 B' R2 D2 B2 F' D
*17. *F' D' U L U2 B D2 U L2 R D2 L2 R2 F2 D2 U L U R' D' L' R F' L U'
*18. *L R F2 L' R' D2 L' D B' F' D' U L D2 U B F' D U L2 R2 D2 U' R2 B
*19. *B' U B F D B2 F2 U' L2 R2 B F' L D' U L' D L R2 F L' R F2 U2 F
*20. *D U R B' F' R U2 L2 D' L B2 D U R' B2 U2 F R2 D' F' L' D2 B' D' R
*21. *F2 D2 U R' D B F D' U2 B' R2 B F U B2 U2 R2 U F2 U F D' L R2 F
*22. *U L B2 F2 D' U' L2 B F2 U L' R2 B' F2 R2 B F D B2 F2 D F' L' R' B2
*23. *D R2 B' U2 L2 R B D L2 R' B2 F' D L' R2 B2 L2 R2 U' L' R D L B' R
*24. *F D' R2 D B D2 B2 D U2 L R B' D2 U R D' B' F U R' B' F' L' R2 U2
*25. *R F2 D' F2 U L' R2 F D L2 R2 F2 L2 R' B' F' U F L2 D2 B U B' L' B2

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *B2 F' L2 D U' B2 L2 D' B' F' D' U' L2 R U2 B2 F' L R' F' D U2 L B2 F2
*2. *U B' F2 R B' F D2 R' F U2 L2 R' U F U' R B F2 R' B' U2 F2 D' R U2
*3. *D2 F2 U L2 B' R' D2 U2 L2 U L' R' D2 U B F' D' U2 L' D U2 F R B2 F'
*4. *D' L2 B2 F' R' B' F2 D2 U B2 F D' L' B2 F2 D U2 B F L' B R B' U2 B'
*5. *D' L U F D2 L D2 U' B2 F2 D2 U' B' L2 F L2 U' L R D2 U' L R' F R'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *R B D2 U2 L R2 B' F2 R U2 L' R2 B F2 D2 U B2 R' D2 U2 L2 R2 U' F2 U2
*2. *F' L2 F2 D U2 F2 D' U L' R' D R' B2 R D R D L' D' U2 R' U' L2 R2 B
*3. *B' D2 L' F' L' F2 L2 D F L' R' B2 F' R' B2 L2 R2 D F D U B' F R' F
*4. *L' F' R2 F2 D2 F2 R' B R D' B L' R D' R F2 D2 B' F2 L2 R' B' F L' R2
*5. *D2 U' B2 F' L D' B2 R' D' L2 R B L' D U2 L' R' F' L2 R' D2 L2 D' U R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *D2 L2 B2 F D' L U B F' U B F2 U2 L D B R F U F L' R B' L2 D' U' F2 R' D2 L2 F L F' D' U' F' R B L F2 D' U' F D L (45 moves original)
U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 F' L B2 D' F' U' B2 D' B F D' R D' (19 moves optimal solution, easier to apply multiple times)

*2x2x2+3x3x3+4x4x4+5x5x5 Relay*
*1. *(2x2x2) U R2 B2 L' F' R B2 L' F L2 D F' R U' L2 B2 D R U2 B2 R2 F2 U L D'
*1. *(3x3x3) B2 L R' U2 F2 D U2 B2 U' L2 B' L D2 R B U2 L2 F' L' D B' F' D F2 R'
*1. *(4x4x4) L r' R2 F2 R' u U' L' r2 D' r2 B2 f F' D' U B' L r2 R2 D' U B L' R' D F' D u' L2 r R2 F2 r u2 B U' f U' r'
*1. *(5x5x5) L R2 F R2 u2 f' R' U' b' F L' B' b f' d2 u' U2 F L r R D U B2 L B2 b' F2 D U' f2 F2 D2 B' F' D R D2 u2 U R' b2 F d2 B u' F d' B' D' u r D d' u F' L D2 U L

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock* (*UddU u=-1,d=5* would mean Up-Left-pin is *Up*, Up-Right-pin is *Down*, Down-Left-pin is *Down*, Down-Right-pin is *Up* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *up* rotated *counterclockwise by 1 hour* and that you need to turn a corner that has its pin *down* rotated *clockwise by 5 hours*)
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-5 / dUdU u=3,d=4 / ddUU u=0,d=5 / UdUd u=-2,d=3 / dUUU u=-2 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=0 / dUUU
*2. *UUdd u=0,d=5 / dUdU u=4,d=3 / ddUU u=-3,d=2 / UdUd u=3,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UddU
*3. *UUdd u=-2,d=-2 / dUdU u=0,d=-4 / ddUU u=-3,d=-1 / UdUd u=2,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-2 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*4. *UUdd u=1,d=-4 / dUdU u=5,d=4 / ddUU u=3,d=6 / UdUd u=-5,d=5 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-3 / dddd d=-3 / UUdd
*5. *UUdd u=0,d=6 / dUdU u=3,d=-1 / ddUU u=4,d=6 / UdUd u=4,d=-2 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=4 / ddUd

*MegaMinx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! Scrambling MegaMinx is a pain in the ....That is why I now give you the choice between two types of scrambles. The second scrambling method was proposed by Stefan Pochmann at the WCA-site and he explains it here. Currently I will give scrambles by his scrambler, but in the future I might provide scrambles with less moves. Let me (and him) know what you think!)
*1. *B E2 d B d a c f D3 c b3 f4 b4 e a3 b2 d4 c F2 B c4 b4 e a2 b E2 f e B2 f4 C4 D a c3 F4 d2 B2 D A E3 e2 a2 c2 d2 f2 D4 e B f2 D2 F4 f4 D3 f4 b4 D A2 b3 c3 E
*2. *D b2 a4 b f4 a c3 e3 f3 a4 e3 d3 a b a4 e d B2 D4 e3 f2 a2 c e d3 c2 d3 f4 e2 C2 d4 F4 E f C b4 D2 E2 F c2 e f a3 b d3 B2 D4 c3 a d4 c b4 a f2 D3 e d3 f e3 B4
*3. *D f2 e4 d3 F2 c d a2 c3 E3 a4 c3 E D a2 d4 e2 a2 e2 C A2 E d4 f2 a3 e a2 d2 e2 a e C2 b d4 F4 A4 F2 A2 B3 A2 c b4 d4 c4 E2 c2 d4 B2 C2 B c a2 d a2 f3 D e C F4 E
*4. *b2 e a e4 d e a4 d c3 d f e B2 e3 B3 D2 C3 a3 b d2 a2 d2 F2 b3 E4 D d3 a3 d2 a f4 C4 e2 a b d c3 f2 D e d2 e3 d2 e2 B3 f3 D4 e a4 f2 C2 E2 f4 e C3 b3 c3 E4 b3 f3
*5. *c4 d3 a2 e a3 c4 F3 b4 d3 B4 F3 E3 d2 a e C4 A C4 e4 d a d3 a d e a4 e d4 c E3 D c4 e3 a4 b3 E a3 d3 a e2 f4 D3 C3 d f4 a2 f2 e C2 b a2 d2 B3 d3 a c2 E2 f b D3
*1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- Y++
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- Y++
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- Y--
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- Y--
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ Y--
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ Y--
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- Y++
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y++
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ Y++
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- Y--
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- Y--
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- Y++
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ Y++
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ Y--
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- Y++

*Pyraminx* (If you don't know notation, learn it from the WCA! It's really easy. The first (small) letters are for the tips, then come the normal moves)
*1. *l r' u' R U' L B R U' B U R U' B' R B L' R' B' L'
*2. *r' b' u' L R' U B' U L' B U' B U L U B R' B U L'
*3. *l r b L' R' B R B U' L' B' R L U' L R' U L' B' R'
*4. *r' b' R' B L R' U' B' L' R' U L' B' U' L U' R' L' B' R
*5. *l' r u' B L' U B' R U' R L R' U L' U B L R U B

*Square-1*
*1. *0,5 / -5,-2 / 6,2 / 3,3 / 6,1 / 2,2 / 6,2 / 0,1 / 0,1 / 6,0 / 3,2 / -4,2 / -2,2 / -4,4 / 0,4 /
*2. *3,3 / 6,0 / -3,0 / -3,2 / 1,4 / 2,5 / -3,1 / -3,0 / 3,0 / 3,0 / -3,0 / 3,1 / 3,0 / 0,4 / 0,2 / 3,2 / 6,0
*3. *4,2 / 6,0 / 6,0 / 0,3 / 3,3 / -3,5 / 1,0 / -1,0 / -3,2 / 0,2 / 2,0 / -4,4 / 2,4 / 2,2 / 0,4 / 1,0 / 1,0
*4. *0,3 / 0,3 / -3,2 / -2,4 / 0,2 / 0,3 / 0,1 / 5,4 / 0,3 / 3,4 / 5,4 / 0,4 / -1,0 / 4,3 / -2,0 / 4,4 / 5,0
*5. *0,6 / 6,-3 / -3,1 / 6,5 / 6,0 / 1,3 / 0,5 / 0,3 / 0,2 / 0,4 / 5,2 / 4,3 / 4,0 / 5,0 / 0,1 / 4,2 / -4,0

Just to make sure everyone understands: We follow the official WCA rules for all events. The only exception for this is the experimental scrambling method for MegaMinx. For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious. Here are some other things that people often don't know:

For big-cubes a small letter in the scramble means double layer turn, not slice turn
For multiple blind you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 25 scrambles is not enough). If you choose 5 cubes you have to use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can only use one hand during inspection
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection
For Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit
For every event you participate in you will be rewarded points. You will also be rewarded points according to your ranking. Because this is quite a complicated system you can read about it in this thread. The results of the competition will be available as soon as possible after the competition closes in this thread.

If you think other events should be added to this competition you can influence that in the 2008: Other events for Weekly competition thread 

This competition starts now and ends tuesday/wednesday nightchange (officialy), but I will only close a competition after the new one is on-line.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 16, 2008)

*Fewest Moves Analysis*

Reserved for Fewest Moves Analysis

Scramble: U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 F' L B2 D' F' U' B2 D' B F D' R D' 

*Per: 26 *(unfinished) (F L' B' D' B2 L R F' D' R F2 D' F' R D R D' R' D U' R' U R' U' R2 U)
F L' B' D' B2 L
R F' D' [F]
[F'] R F2 D' F' R D R D' R' D
U' R' U R' U' R2 U

*Guus: 25 *(U L' R' U D' F' U R' F R2 D B D' B' R B R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B F2)
pseudo 2x2x3: U L' R' U D' F' U R' F (9)
cross + third pair: R2 D B D' (13)
Pseudo F2L: B' R (15)
LL: B R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B (24)
correction F2 (25)

*philkt731: 34 *(L' R F' B L2 R' U2 R U' L' U R' U' L2 F2 L2 R F B D2 R D R' B D' B' D B2 D' U B' D B U')
2x2x3: L' R F' B L2 R' U+ L F2 L2 R F (12)
Cross + 3rd pair: B D2 R D R' (5)
Last pair + LL edges: B D' B' D B2 D' B' D B. (9)
This leaves a three cycle of corners and one unoriented. Insert B' D' B U B' D B U' (8) at the dot canceling 6 moves and solving one corner leaving another 3 cycle. Insert U R U' L' U R' U' L (8) at the + canceling 2 moves. 

*Mike Hughey: 42 *(R2 F D L2 B L U' B' U R2 D R B' D B2 D B' D' F' D B D' F D B2 D B2 D' B' D B D' U' B2 U2 R' U' R U' B2 U B)
2x2x2: R2 F D L2 B L
2x2x3: U' B' U R2 D R
3-x cross: B' D B2 D .
4th pair: B2 D B2 D' B' D B D'
OLL: U' B2 U2 R' U' R U' B2 U B
Insert at .: B' D' F' D B D' F D

*AvGalen: 40 *(D' L' D B' L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B2 R' B' D' B D R F D' F' B R' B' R D' B D2 B' L' D' L D' R B' D' B2 L F R')
Using the inverse scramble: 
D R' D F' B' D B2 U F D B2 L' F R2 U2 L U2 R U2
Do premove L D to see what is going on
2x2x2 (3): R F' L' 
Cross + prepare pairs (5): B2 D B R' D
2nd pair (6): L' D L B D2 B'
3rd pair (5): D R' B R B'
4th pair (3): F D F'
OLL (6): R' D' B' D B R
PLL (9): B2 R2 B L B' R2 B L' B D'
Undo premoves (2): L D


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 16, 2008)

Jason Baum

2x2x2: 5.37 4.42 (2.65) 5.63 (6.15) = *5.14* Third solve was ridiculously easy
3x3x3: (11.31) 11.50 (13.26) 11.95 12.77 = *12.07*
4x4x4: 59.45 (59.41) 1:13.46 OP 1:06.72 P (1:14.75) OP = *1:06.54*
5x5x5: (3:10.69) 3:18.35 3:18.84 3:13.87 (3:27.63) = *3:17.02*
Relay: *5:21.05* 2x2x2 in 3 seconds (super easy), 3x3x3 in 15 seconds, 4x4x4 in 1:10, 5x5x5 in almost 4 minutes. Again a bad 5x5x5 killed my time... sigh
3x3x3 OH: 23.91 21.56 21.90 (21.49) (25.73) = *22.46*
2x2x2 BLD: 45.56 DNF DNF = *45.56*
3x3x3 BLD: 2:35.74 2:47.48 2:36.45 = *2:35.74* I've actually been practicing this recently
4x4x4 BLD: DNF (22:32.45) DNF (23:25.47) DNF (20:22.37) = *DNF* Lame... all of them were close. My last one was only off by two centers... Maybe I can get a successful 5x5x5 BLD to make up for this
5x5x5 BLD: DNF (60:21.67) Off by 8 outer edges and 4 inner edges. This is still really hard to me.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Jan 16, 2008)

2x2x2: 8.68 7.26 3.25 9.45 11.88 = 8.46
3x3x3: 21.61 25.93 22.10 21.09 23.60 = 22.43
4x4x4: 1:49.49 1:31.64 1:31.33 1:27.60 1:30.27 = 1:31.08
5x5x5: 2:02.05 2:03.17 1:56.13 2:04.10 2:03.49 = 2:03.21
2x2x2_bf: DNF DNF DNF = DNF
3x3x3_oh: 1:09.10 1:16.09 1:29.76 1:07.62 59.14 = 1:18.31
3x3x3_wf: later
Relay: later
Magic: 1.34 1.33 1.29 1.79 DNF = 1.48
Master Magic: 2.95 5.86 DNF 3.43 3.15 = 4.14
Fewest Moves: later

Another bad week! :S


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 16, 2008)

3x3
(15.55), 15.94, 15.70, 16.00, (16.44) => 15.88
This was like really consistent. I'm not like this usually, I swear! 

3x3 OH
(34.17), 33.39, (25.03), 25.26, 31.25 => 29.97
Sub-30, awesome!


----------



## Karthik (Jan 16, 2008)

*Karthik Puthraya
3x3x3 BLD:* DNF, 2:00.70, DNF = *2:00.70*
Comment: Grrr... 
*3x3x3 Multi BLD: *4/4 in 28:24.46
Comment: I don't have any more cubes now


----------



## FU (Jan 16, 2008)

*3x3x3:*
1. 21.20
2. (24.39)
3. 22.16
4. 22.33
5. (20.75)

Average = 21.90


----------



## Erik (Jan 16, 2008)

Erik Akkersdijk:
2: 4,28, 2.94, (1.36), 3.84, (6.20)=> *3.69*
3: 13.70, (15.91), 12.66, (12.64), 14.27 => *13.54* can someone help looking for my skills?
4: 50.81 O, (48.69), 52.84, 59.97 OP, (1:12.81 P)=> *54.54* don't ask what happened on the last 2 solves....
5: 1:37.70, (1:33.52), 1:41.38, 1:36.20, (1:49.670=>*1:38.43* HORRIBLE! 
OH: 34.88, (38.47), (27.70), 31.13, 28.69=>*31.57* I should've warmed up...
--bld--
2x2: DNF (2 flipped), 45.84, *40.84*
------
mag: 1.06, (1.13), (1.05), 1.13, 1.15=>*1.11*
mmag: 2.83, (5.75), (2.83), 3.40, 2.84=>*3.02*
relay: 3:01.63
mega: 1:23.75, 1:18.94, (1:24.88), (1:12.97), 1:15.31=>*1:19.33*sigh..
pyra: 12.33, 10.81, 9.95, (14.16), (9.61)=>*11.03*
sq-1: 43.67, (33.17), (44.61), 42.80, 40.41=>*42.29*


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2008)

Dan Cohen:
2: 7.68 6.80 3.72 7.38 9.02 = *7.28*
i suck at truncated J perms...
3: 17.58 16.43 17.09 15.21 16.72 = *16.74*
4: 1:27.36 (O) 1:25.93(O) 1:29.83 (OP) 1:24.06 (OP) 1:03.91 = *1:25.78*
I am horrible! Everything should be like that last solve. Parities didn't help either.
5: 2:00.44 2:10.11 1:57.84 1:55.33 2:31.97 = *2:02.79*
I'm not talking about that last one. No warm-up too.
Relay: 4:00.22
I suck at the other puzzles. Breakdown was: 10, 17, 1:35, 1:59. My 4x4 and 5x5 were less than 25 seconds away from each other!
3_o: 35.44 33.97 40.55 27.27 34.43 = *34.61*
Magic: 1.33 1.16 1.15 1.21 1.30 = *1.22*
Finally started doing magic. Today was my first day in like 3 weeks.
Master Magic: 2.93 2.75 2.83 2.90 2.69 = *2.82*
I've been practicing this a little bit...
Pyra: 13.56 9.21 10.61 15.00 10.40 = *11.52*
Sq-1: 26.38 1:15.66 45.88 36.66 33.44 = *38.66*
finally, a sub-30. Now, is skipping EO considered a lucky solve?


----------



## tsaoenator (Jan 16, 2008)

3x3x3: 12.20, (13.98), (10.62), 12.72, 13.39 = 12.77
3x3x3 OH: (29.72), 25.74, (23.44), 25.28, 23.97 = 25.00
3x3x3 BLD: 1:20.27 DNF DNF
4x4x4: (1:10.69) OP, 1:12.33 OP, 1:23.52 OP, (1:23.92) O, 1:21.02 OP = 1:18.95 arg too many parities...


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 16, 2008)

2x2x2: 4.80+2, 5.09, 2.72+2, 6.99, DNF= 6.99 ( Wow this was ONE bad/weird/screwed up avg. TWO time penalties, and timer malfunction on the last solve, and i dont remember the 4th solve for sure so i just but 6.99 

3x3x3: Accidently deleted my times :S DOH!
5x5x5: 2:31.82, 2:18.60, 2:09.96, 2:07.93, 2:13.19= 2:13.92 sec ... pretty good, just WAIT till next week 

BLD:

2X2: 22.17, 23.27, 38.45= 22.17 ( The last solve sucked lol but this was GREAT overall 

3x3: DNF, DNF, 2:34.12= 2:34.12.... Ummmm...... i........ please do better next week... lol

Magic: 1.37, (2.49), (1.31), 1.34, 1.32= 1.34  I am very happy with this weeks magic and i did good, especially after taking a 2 day break from magic


----------



## malcolm (Jan 17, 2008)

3x3x3 (38.83) 32.26 (30.10) 33.16 31.93 = 32.45
3x3x3 OH 1:26.34 1:04.60 1:23.59 (59.65) (1:45.65) = 1:18.18 first sub-1, messes up pll on the last one..


----------



## TimC (Jan 17, 2008)

Tim Chong

2x2:
1. 13.76
2. 10.43
3. (04.08) - This one seems like it's a lucky one
4. 13.85
5. (19.82) - tried to go color neutral, didn't work out so well 
Avg. = 12.68

2x2 BLD:
1. 2:29.16
2. DNF 1:52.96 - 2 misoriented corners...
3. 2:02.04

3x3: 
1. 21.84
2. 22.34
3. (27.95)
4. 22.97
5. (19.24)
Avg. = 22.38 - Best avg. in a contest so far for me 

3x3 BLD:
1. 6:45.31 - Pb time for this, I can feel my memo getting slightly shorter
2. DNF 6:45.06 - 3 piece POP about 15 seconds before I would have finished!
3. DNS


----------



## aznblur (Jan 17, 2008)

John Phung

2: 6.24, 6.70, (3.61), 8.69, (9.42) --> 7.21
3: 17.31, 18.27, 18.26, (16.91), (19.52) --> 17.95
Yay, good times.
4: 1:31.64, (1:14.22), 1:29.87, 1:21.20, (1:38.91) --> 1:27.57
I NEED A BETTER CUBE
5: 2:31.64, (2:31.68), 2:20.69, (1:52.66), 2:25.54 --> 2:25.76
OMFG 1ST SUB 2! WOOT
Relay: 3:59.34
Yay, sub-4!


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 17, 2008)

Has anyone tried the fewest moves scramble this week? I find it really hard! I have only used 15 minutes, but I think I will end up with 29 + corner-3-cycle (so probably 34 or 35) and that already includes a 2 move canncellation at the end with one of my premoves.


----------



## tim (Jan 17, 2008)

*multi bld:*
11/18, 1:14h, 35 min memo. I'm quite happy, that i dnfed a lot of them, that gives me the chance to avoid these mistakes the next time .

btw. thanks Mike .

/edit: found another unsolved cube . It's a bit unclear how many i dnfed, so many cubes on my desk .


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 17, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> Has anyone tried the fewest moves scramble this week? I find it really hard! I have only used 15 minutes, but I think I will end up with 29 + corner-3-cycle (so probably 34 or 35) and that already includes a 2 move canncellation at the end with one of my premoves.



That's almost like Erik saying a 13.30 3x3x3 average is bad. You're hilarious. (Okay, I guess I'm exaggerating, but it's just that I only wish I could manage a 34-35 move solution on a fewest moves contest after using only 15 minutes!)

I got 42 moves; yes, I thought it was hard. My best 2x2x3 was 12 moves, and I couldn't find ANY cancellations on my final corner 3-cycle - very frustrating.  (So I was 34 moves + corner-3-cycle - I guess I was only 5 moves away from you on it, except for my pathetic inability to cancel on the 3-cycle. Pretty good for me, I guess!)

Oh, and good luck, Tim!!!


----------



## mrCage (Jan 17, 2008)

Hmmm ... fewest moves

First attempt:

F L' B' D' B2 L
R F' D' F
D R D'
R F' R2 F
R B R B'R2
B U F R F' R' U' B'

30 turns and 3 twisted corners. I'm sure i can finish this better 

(edit)

Second attempt

F L' B' D' B2 L
R F' D' [F]
[F'] R F2 D' F' R D R D' R' D
U' R' U R' U' R2 U

26 turns, still 2 bad corners - grrrr...

(/edit)

-Per

-Per


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 17, 2008)

So far, I've found a 28 move + 3 corner cycle solution, and 29 move + 3 edge cycle solution and a 25 or 26 move solution with 2 tiwsted corners. Now I need to look for insertions


----------



## Piotr (Jan 17, 2008)

Piotr Kózka

2x2x2
times: 7,31 3,88 (2,59) (7,36) 5,73
avg: 5,64

3x3x3
times: 14,98 (13,56) 13,75 (15,55) 13,71
avg: 14,15

4x4x4
times: 62,08 (55,46) (66,72) 60,47 59,04
avg: 60,53 

5x5x5
times: (1:51.45) 1:58.52 (2:16.89) 2:10.14 1:52.72
avg: 2:00.46

pyraminx
times: 6,19 (7,46) 6,97 6,58 (6,02)
avg: 6,58

3x3x3OH
times: (34,92) 31,26 30,00 (27,43) 33,64
avg: 31,63

3x3x3 BLD
2:46.68 DNF DNF


----------



## guusrs (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi FMC-guys,

I also looked at the FMC-scramble and you're right: good starting blocks were hard to find. But after one hour of full concentration I found a very nice 25 move (!) solution. I am really too excited to keep it secret for you, so I hope I won't spoil all of your FMC fun. If so, please forgive:
==> U L' R' U D' F' U R' F R2 D B D' B' R B R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B F2 (25)
steps:
pseudo 2x2x3: U L' R' U D' F' U R' F (9)
cross + third pair: R2 D B D' (13)
Pseudo F2L: B' R (15)
LL: B R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B (24)
correction F2 (25)

The big secret was finding a 2x2x3 block leaving a nice edge orientation. Actually the LL step at B-face was B R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B R . R' but as you can see two moves cancel.

Greetz
Guus


----------



## guusrs (Jan 17, 2008)

guusrs said:


> Hi FMC-guys,
> 
> I also looked at the FMC-scramble and you're right: good starting blocks were hard to find. But after one hour of full concentration I found a very nice 25 move (!) solution. I am really too excited to keep it secret for you, so I hope I won't spoil all of your FMC fun. If so, please forgive:
> ==> U L' R' U D' F' U R' F R2 D B D' B' R B R B2 R2 B' R2 B' R2 B F2 (25)



And if I wouldn't have become so excited I probably could have seen that the last 6 moves can easily be replaced with F' U2 B' U2 F' (5) resulting in 24 moves. Poorly my hour was over.
Cube explorer indicates this 24-move solution is optimal after the 8th move!


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 18, 2008)

*2:* 4.91 3.96 2.21 4.02 4.21 = *4.06* practice, practice, practice
*3:* 16.43 15.28 15.30 16.63 15.44 = *15.72* okay
*4:* 1:13.84 P 1:11.05 P 1:23.13 1:09.36 OP 1:04.16 OP = *1:11.42* That last could have been sub 60 if not for OP! Nice turnaround though from the thrid solve
*5:* 2:34.56 2:42.19 2:42.86 2:51.00 2:15.00 = *2:38.50* WOW best solve ever by far. 40 second centers helped it. That is still my worst part I think (my tredges aren't great either)
*2BLD:* 29.84 26.77 27.88 = *26.77* good
*3BLD:* DNF (2:30.83) DNF (2:15.34) DNF (2:15.90) = *DNF* whats happening to me??
*MultiBLD:* *later*
*3OH:* 33.56 29.81 29.78 30.75 31.80 = *30.79* awesome
*FMC: 34 HTM (31 STM)*
Scramble: U2 R' U2 L' U2 R2 F' L B2 D' F' U' B2 D' B F D' R D'
Solution: {L' R} {F' B} L2 R' U2 R U' L' U R' U' L2 F2 L2 R F B D2 R D R' B D' B' D B2 {D' U} B' D B U' (34)
Explanation:
2x2x3: L' R F' B L2 R' U+ L F2 L2 R F (12)
Cross + 3rd pair: B D2 R D R' (5)
Last pair + LL edges: B D' B' D B2 D' B' D B. (9)
This leaves a three cycle of corners and one unoriented. Insert B' D' B U B' D B U' (8) at the dot canceling 6 moves and solving one corner leaving another 3 cycle. Insert U R U' L' U R' U' L (8) at the + canceling 2 moves. Not too bad. I like the first insertion  
*Relay: 4:11.08*
2: 0:04
5: 2:36
4: 1:15
3: 0:16
nice all around, but 4 still could've been faster


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 18, 2008)

Small issue:


AvGalen said:


> For with feet you can only use feet during inspection


If you can use your feet only for inspection, what limbs are you left with that are legal to use for the solve?


----------



## qqwref (Jan 18, 2008)

*2x2x2:* 6.49 7.06 (2.54) 6.86 (7.84) => 6.80
I'm happy with this.
*3x3x3:* 16.55 (18.66) 16.28 17.12 (15.94) => 16.65
Whoa!
*4x4x4:* 1:13.42 1:05.21 (1:02.58) 1:15.67 (DNF) => 1:11.43
The DNF was a timer malfunction (0.04). Bad average overall.
*5x5x5:* 1:46.50 1:50.82 (DNF) (1:43.75) 1:47.69 => 1:48.34
The DNF was 1:50.xx, timer malfunction (reset). NICE average though.
*2x2 BLD:* 1:10.92 1:52.98 DNF
The 1:10 was a bit easy since I did a 4-cycle with U', but it may be my PB.
*3x3 BLD:* DNF DNF DNF
Last two were 3:14 and 2:55, with only EO errors. I'm improving!
*3x3x3 OH:* (38.40) 28.15 (27.47) 29.59 30.26 => 29.33
Alright. If only I could do this in competition.
*Relay:* 3:39.33
4x4 took forever. Still OK though.


----------



## mrCage (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Gu(u)s 

Very nice solution for 1 hr. And no insertion(s) also. Impressive! I spent 1/2 hr on this last night. Maybe i will spend another 30 mins tonight, but the motivation is down 

-Per


----------



## Hiram (Jan 18, 2008)

Konrad Stawski

*3x3x3 BLD:*
1st: 1:13.23 
2nd: 1:11.56
3rd: DNF 

*3x3x3: * 15.30
13.64 ; 15.71 ; 15.53 ; 14.67 ; 17.10

*3x3x3 OH:* 1:06.12
1:03.01 ; 48.46 ; 1:16.40 ; 1:31.65 ; 51.10

*4x4x4:* 1:36.94
1:36.39 ; 1:45.45 ; 1:41.18 ; 1:17.39 ; 1:33.25


----------



## pjk (Jan 18, 2008)

3x3: (15.85) 16.81 16.83 17.06 (18.29) => Avg: 16.90
Not too good...

4x4: (1:24.24 O) 1:16.65 1:23.06 OP 1:19.33 O (1:14.43 O) => Avg: 1:19.68
Horrible. It was due to no warmups on 3x3, therefore killing my 3x3 times. My redux is consistently around 42 or so.


----------



## Pedro (Jan 19, 2008)

*2x2x2* = 7.21
7.96, 6.54, (3.53), 7.13, (9.28)
Did I scramble wrongly or the 3rd is that easy? 

*3x3x3* = 16.38
14.60, (13.85), (18.51)(+2), 16.22, 18.32
Horrible...

*3x3x3 OH* = 25.63
25.09, 26.59, 24.80, 25.30, 26.51
Pretty consistant, but not very fast...not bad for no warm up

*4x4x4* = 1:30.25
1:26.71(P), (1:20.03)(P), (DNF), 1:32.31(OP), 1:31.74(OP)
Damn! Why do I always have parity? 

*5x5x5* = 2:56.60
3:07.27, 2:46.81, 2:59.16, 2:57.62, 2:53.01
not that bad...

*3x3x3 BLD* = 1:42.64
1:42.64, DNF(1:44), DNF(1:43)
Forgot to flip 2 edges at the 2nd try...

*3x3x3 Multi bld* = 3/5
Time was 21:42


----------



## Leo (Jan 19, 2008)

2x2: (12.12), 12.05, (6.23), 11.22, 9.26 = 10.84 That third solve was stupidly easy 

3x3: 26.62, (24.82), (29.08), 27.67, 26.16 = 26.81 Meh...

4x4: (02:44.33) 2:27.41 2:35.67 (2:08.62) 2:13.11 = 2:25.83 Ironically my best solve was double parity, thats actually a PB too, would've been my first sub 2 .

5x5: 5:46.00 (5:34.77) (6:01.80) 6:01.37 5:59.98 = 5:52.77 Guess I fell apart towards the end.

2x2, 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 relay: 10:54.88

Too lazy to do 2x2 and 3x3 BLD and 3x3 OH tonight..


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike Hughey:
*2x2x2*: 10.00, 10.46, 4.90, 11.53, 9.77 = *10.08*
Comment: It's so nice to get an occasional easy solve. Now if only I could do a T-perm in less than 4 seconds...
*3x3x3*: 35.27, 39.05, 26.98, 30.31, 35.44 = *33.67*
Comment: I've got my OLLs down well enough now to no longer have disasters. Now to try to get as fast with 2-look LL as I was with 3-look LL - not there yet.
*4x4x4*: 2:25.88 (OP), 2:16.55 (OP), 2:16.47 (P), 1:42.12 (O), 2:08.66 (OP) = *2:13.89*
*5x5x5*: 3:35.59, 3:18.49, 3:32.69, 3:32.98, 3:21.98 = *3:29.22*
*2x2x2 BLD*: 1:22.97, 38.55, 1:08.08 = *38.55*
Comment: The second one was really easy!
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:06.72, DNF (2:34.73), DNF (2:32.84) = *3:06.72*
Comment: Second one off by edge 5 cycle, third one off by edge 3 cycle
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF (16:25.91), 19:44.14, 16:53.04 = *16:53.04*
Comment: Memorization: 8:30, 8:40, 9:45. First one was badly scrambled.
*5x5x5 BLD*: DNF (33:53.92), DNF (33:50.80), DNF (43:07.27) = *DNF*
Comment: Memorization: 17:50, 17:44, 23:11. Bad overall BLD week for me! At least the first two were very fast. First was badly scrambled, second one was off by just 2 + centers, third was off by just 3 wings.
*3x3x3 multi BLD*: *3/4 (33:20.56)*
Comment: Memorization: 17:45. The only thing I missed was 4 EO on the second cube. So far, in every multi BLD attempt I have ever done, the only thing I've ever missed is to forget a step on one of the cubes. This time it was EO. And every time I still remembered what the memorization for that step was - I just forgot to do it. I need to be more careful.
*3x3x3 OH*: 59.34, 52.61, 56.93, 1:07.96, 1:02.56 = *59.61*
*3x3x3 WF*: 4:17.46, 3:24.65, 3:58.33, 3:28.31, 3:37.96 = *3:41.53*
Comment: Better this week.
*Relay*: *6:55.08*
*Magic*: 3.08, 3.16, 2.75, 2.52, 2.68 = *2.84*
*Master Magic*: 7.56, 6.36, 5.65, 8.72, 6.21 = *6.71*
*Clock*: Still don't have one. (I figure if I keep putting this in here, I'll eventually get tired of it and go out and get one.)
*MegaMinx*: 3:31.55, 3:10.40, 3:37.27, 3:43.97, 4:11.18 = *3:37.60*
Comment: Not too bad this week.
*Pyraminx*: 18.15, 25.47, 26.28, 19.28, 22.50 = *22.42*
Comment: Really good times, but I think they were just lucky solves for me.
*Square-1*: 2:22.55 (P), 1:22.72, 2:00.08 (P), 2:06.72, 1:38.36 (P) = *1:55.05*
Comment: Just as I thought - I was just really lucky last week on square-1. Not so lucky this week.

*Fewest Moves*: *42 Moves*
R2 F D L2 B L U' B' U R2 D R B' D B2 D B' D' F' D B D' F D B2 D B2 D' B' D B D' U' B2 U2 R' U' R U' B2 U B

2x2x2: R2 F D L2 B L
2x2x3: U' B' U R2 D R
3-x cross: B' D B2 D .
4th pair: B2 D B2 D' B' D B D'
OLL: U' B2 U2 R' U' R U' B2 U B
Insert at .: B' D' F' D B D' F D

It was sad that I couldn't find ANY cancellations with my corner 3-cycle. At least this means I've had a couple of non-embarrassingly-bad solves in a row now. I feel like I'm finally starting to get better at this.


----------



## cmhardw (Jan 19, 2008)

Chris Hardwick
--------------
2x2x2_bld: 27.79 DNF 38.38
3x3x3_bld: DNF 1:36.44 1:28.59
4x4x4_bld: 6:48.69 6:06.56 6:13.51
5x5x5_bld: DNF DNF DNF

I need to practice more using my new all letter pair single syllable words memo method for the inner 3x3x3 pieces of the 5x5x5. I still DNF the 5x5x5 a lot because of my inner 3x3x3 pieces right now. I think this method can be faster than my previous all visual method, but it's going to take some practice for me to get rid of these DNFs.

Chris


----------



## Dene (Jan 20, 2008)

*3x3x3_BLD:* 11:39.41 9:56.50 DNF => 9:56.50
Yay, I can do BLD now!! All I need to do is get these times sub-2 

*3x3x3:* 21.27 23.81 23.65 25.83 21.86 => 23.11

*3x3x3_OH:* 48.06 0.15 54.22 41.68 57.13 => 53.14
Ummm... apparently I must have stopped the timer straight away lol, I assume it doesn't count and thus goes as my worst solve?

*3x3x3_feet:* 2:01.84 2:23.43 3:07.38 3:43.03 3:57.75 => 3:07.95
Wow, this sucked. Great start, new Lucky personal best with a PLL skip. Somehow I managed to screw up the OLL on the last two solves... I dunno.

*4x4x4:* 2:52.55 2:57.58 2:43.06 3:42.28 2:51.18 => 2:53.77
This is about normal for me now.


----------



## malcolm (Jan 20, 2008)

3x3x3 BLD 2:29.36 2:44.72 DNF (3:10.92) = 2:29.36 Need to work on execution time..


----------



## joey (Jan 22, 2008)

*3x3 BLD:* 1:16.71 1:18.43 DNF[1:29.75]
Good 

*2x2 BLD:* 27.56 DNF DNF
Meh.


----------



## tim (Jan 22, 2008)

*3x3x3 bld*
Best: 1:41.79
DNF, DNF, 1:41.79

*2x2x2 bld*
Best: 
43.14, DNF, DNF

*screaming* ...

*4x4x4 bld*
Best: 7:28.45
7:28.45 (memo 2:50), tbd, tbd

*jumping*


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 22, 2008)

I forgot my BLD results

2x2x2_bld: 2:10.58, 48.56, 40.28 = 40.28
tried commutators for the first one.
3x3x3_bld: DNF 1:56.36 2:03.38 = 1:56.36
4x4x4_bld: 12:25.33 10:57.94 DNF = 10:57.94
memo done in 4:25 for the second one.


----------



## jeff081692 (Jan 23, 2008)

Jefferson James

2x2x2-7.46
(6.22), 7.98, 6.59, (8.59), 7.80
Next week should be alot better.

3x3x3-23.22
23.47, 21.36, 24.84, (27.81), (19.12)
No practice or warmup.

2x2x2 BLD-1:09.72
1:15.89, DNF, 1:09.72
Attempting 3 3x3x3 BLD in a row helped me much with memorizing the 2x2x2. 

3x3x3 BLD-DNF
DNF DNF DNF
I have still yet to get a solve but I was close on some of them.


----------



## vlarsen (Jan 24, 2008)

Victor Larsen

*2x2x2*: 15.62 9.46 5.50 19.26 13.96 = *13.01*
*3x3x3*: 33.96 41.57 32.46 33.78 39.64= *35.79*
*4x4x4*: 2:21.10 2:42.42 2:51.42 2:01.42 = *2:28.09*
*5x5x5*: 4:36.21 4:23.70 4:19.68 4:36.00 4:49.78 4:30.46 = *4:31.97*
*3x3x3 OH*: 100.42 92.70 94.57 114.14 103.48 = *99.49*
*Relay*: *7:27.78*
Small improvement.
*Square-1*: 2:07.76 7:52.79 2:55.73 2:15.81 1:53.89 = *2:26.43*
First time under 2 minutes and first over 7?? since I started last fall.
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF (1:55.78) DNF (2:23.15) DNF (2:09.76) = *DNF*
*3x3x3 BLD*: DNF (4:14.70) 5:14.32 5:13.68 = *5:13.68*

No great improvements, and much slipping since last week. No Feet or Fewest Moves again. I don't know why I keep saying I'll do them next week.

p.s. I'll do them next week. Serious this time.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 27, 2008)

*2x2x2*: 9.00 13.68 4.31 25.81 9.09 = *10.59*
Comment: The lucky scramble of the week is here to stay  and I got too exited and messed up the next one.
*3x3x3*: 30.72 23.61 29.91 26.28 30.59 = *28.93*
*4x4x4*: 1:47.08 1:51.02 1:29.00 1:42.18 1:38.86 (OP) = *1:42.71*
*5x5x5*: 2:18.47 2:41.63 2:34.77 2:43.58 3:19.46 = *2:39.99*
*2x2x2_bf*: DNF DNF 1:21.15 = *1:21.15*
*3x3x3_bf*: DNF DNF 7:46.55 = *7:46.55*
*3x3x3_mbf*: *0/2 in 25:00.99*
Comment: First cube was off by an edge-3-cycle, second one had a bad undo-setup-move.
*3x3x3_oh*: 44.65 43.59 46.53 48.46 44.80 = *45.63*
Comment: Really consistent!
*3x3x3_fmc*: *D' L' D B' L B' R2 B L' B' R2 B2 R' B' D' B D R F D' F' B R' B' R D' B D2 B' L' D' L D' R B' D' B2 L F R'* = *40*
Using the inverse scramble: 
D R' D F' B' D B2 U F D B2 L' F R2 U2 L U2 R U2
Do premove L D to see what is going on
2x2x2 (3): R F' L' 
Cross + prepare pairs (5): B2 D B R' D
2nd pair (6): L' D L B D2 B'
3rd pair (5): D R' B R B'
4th pair (3): F D F'
OLL (6): R' D' B' D B R
PLL (9): B2 R2 B L B' R2 B L' B D'
Undo premoves (2): L D
This should have been about 4 moves shorter with a proper insertion, but I didn't have the time. I only used 15 minutes for this. I thought that the PLL D' and the D from the premoves cancelled (29 + insertion), but they didn't (31 + 9 because of no insertion)
*Relay*: *5:32.50*
*Magic*: 1.97 2.05 4.25 1.78 1.84 = *1.95*
*Master Magic*: 6.44 6.05 6.34 4.47 10.36 = *6.28*
Comment: I was to happy about the 4th one and messed up the 5th one
*Clock*: 18.78 26.83 21.36 26.40 27.34 = *24.86*
Comment: Starting with a DNF is not a good idea
*MegaMinx*: 3:24.66 3:12.77 3:45.72 3:53.02 4:07.16 = *3:41.13*
*PyraMinx*: 20.46 9.75 15.84 40.33 13.58 = *16.63*
*Square-1*: 1:30.06 (P) 1:04.15 1:02.40 1:03.81 1:35.71 (P) = *1:12.67*

Congratulations Guus, you beat me by 15 moves!!!


----------



## hdskull (Jan 28, 2008)

*3x3x3 OH*: (29.11), 26.77, 25.15, (20.72), 26.56 => 26.16


----------

